# Discovrey Gold Mining show in Alaska



## fogtender

This is a Discovery Channel show about guys down on their luck and unemployed going to Alaska from Oregon to become gold miners and get rich.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I watched it last night (first of a series) and couldn't believe their utter stupidity for what they are doing. They are going to paint all miners that play by the rules to look like fools for which they are not. These guys were totally clueless to what they were getting into and doing.

This was the article in the Fairbanks Daily News Miner today. Some video clips at the end.

Fairbanks Daily News-Miner - entry Oregon residents featured in Alaska made for TV mining tale

Now there are going to be a lot more people coming to Alaska with the same mindset that we are the wild west...

The show "Deadliest Catch" is a good example of that, when I am in Dutch Harbor, there is kids coming up to all the boats looking for a job on a crabber...  No idea of what one looks like either...

Going to be a lot of dreams on the rocks and broken bank accounts...


----------



## JEV

I had to show those clips to the wife so she knows there really ARE people out there dumber than I am. (she thought I was the dimmest bulb in the pack)


----------



## tommu56

I just saw a replay this afternoon it does look interesting.

But how real was it? 

and 45 guns ??????   and a couple of gazillion shells for bear protection.


tom


----------



## DaveNay

Sounds about as interesting as that other "reality" show about some no-name family of morons from Alaska.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i'm being thfih and feathers is going to pay them a visit for crossing waterways with out permits up hee whear i live i see this all the time one idiot had his rudegoldberg dredge fall apart in the harbor at the end of the season


----------



## fogtender

Just to take my dozer out to my cabin, out 40 miles, crossing one frozen river and three sloughs, I had to get a bond, permits for crossing the water (frozen) and one permit for driving cross country on an established winter trail.

Both ways!

These guys are going to be toast!


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I saw the first episode and thought it was entertaining but I suspect these guys aren't the brightest bulbs.  

I probably won't see the rest as I don't have that channel at home.


----------



## tommu56

I wonder if if they are related to jimmy in  S&S Aqua Logging from the discovery tv show.

*Legal action against S&S Aqua Logging*



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ax_Men#Legal_action_against_S.26S_Aqua_Logging


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

they are from the same state


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

tommu56 said:


> I wonder if if they are related to jimmy in S&S Aqua Logging from the discovery tv show.
> 
> *Legal action against S&S Aqua Logging*
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ax_Men#Legal_action_against_S.26S_Aqua_Logging


 jimmy is an idiot but haw smart is the state of washington the stopped the practice of rafting logs to the mills for enviromental concerns but no don't want any body cleaning up the mess for the same reason i will buy off on the fact a roylty should be paied if the royaltys wern't paied before the timber got to the mill but not retrieving the wood out of the water and cleaning up the mess for enviromenal reasons is just as stupid as nor removing a building not fit for human habitat because bat's have moved in


----------



## fogtender

PBinWA said:


> I saw the first episode and thought it was entertaining but I suspect these guys aren't the brightest bulbs.
> 
> I probably won't see the rest as I don't have that channel at home.


 

You can go to the Discovery Channel and watch them on the internet....

http://dsc.discovery.com/tv/gold-rush-alaska/

I think they will be about two weeks after airing on the TV before they put them on the web here.

I will watch them just because I think "Stupid" is pretty entertaining!


----------



## Av8r3400

My God.  This show is like a train wreck!  I can't watch but I can't not look...

"_The stupid, it burns!!_"


----------



## tommu56

Av8r3400 said:


> My God.  This show is like a train wreck!  I can't watch but I can't not look...
> 
> "_The stupid, it burns!!_"



I'm watching too I watch for the pictures and equipment the rest of show is just like watching general hospital.

tom


----------



## NorthernRedneck

I like watching those discovery/tlc/history channel shows.  I realize they are totally BS and are as far fetched from reality but they are still entertainment.  Just like Ice Road Truckers.  There's a reason they aren't filming up in Yellowknife going onto the ice anymore.  There's a reason they moved to Alaska and now India.  My dad did winter Ice roads for a couple years.  He said it was totally dramatized made for tv bs what they were showing.


----------



## snow dog

It's just another example of somebody will do anything to get their face on TelevisionRemember on Television most thing are fake


----------



## pixie

I hate those "reality" shows with all the added in drama. I watched about 15 minutes of the gold rush one. Those guys have less sense than most women and the older guys voice is irritating.


----------



## k-dog

I used to like the show Axmen but now that they found out people were into it, they go overboard making it dramatic and then fill it up with tons of commercials.  I mean just this season they spent 2 or 3 weeks focusing on the search for one of the guys from Papic logging in Alaska.  They dramatized it up but they found the guy and he was fine and had a fire going and everything.  Another example is when Jimmy and his boy from S&S Aqua logging were towing their trailer they had a camera on the trailer hitch and then all of a sudden the trailer lifts off and slams into the back of the truck.

One show I liked that I haven't seen this season was the racing show called madhouse or something like that.  It took place in North Carolina I believe and it pitted the Myers boys against Junior Miller and then the high dollar spender Tim ??? who worked for Michael Waltrip racing.  It was drama but funny.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

pixie said:


> I hate those "reality" shows with all the added in drama. I watched about 15 minutes of the gold rush one. Those guys have less sense than most women and the older guys voice is irritating.


these guys are idiots watched them again this morning none of them have a clue i can't wait to seee the fines handed out over their stupidity aired on tv our dot enforcement folks also do the haul road and stepped in after seeing hugh bungie cording an air can on his truck for iceroad truckers and the s$s aqua loggers were kicked out of washington for stealing resurces i have noticed the hagglund crew on flying wild alaska has been careful not to advertise that they are over loaded or flying where rules don't permit although i caught one mistake on the first episode with a 207 that was supposed to be flying with full tanke iff that were so 1100 pounds would have made it overloaded.


----------



## Dargo

snow dog said:


> It's just another example of somebody will do anything to get their face on TelevisionRemember on Television most thing are fake



I've watched one and part of another episode.  First off, hell would freeze over before I'd follow anyone who looks like Todd, their leader, anywhere.  He has everything but "dumb-ass" tattooed on his forehead.  That gross looking thing on his chin was enough for my wife to say "I've seen enough.  That's the nastiest looking, fat and arrogant man I've seen in a long time.  Hope he goes bankrupt and takes those dumb enough to follow him down with him".   Not much beating around the bush with her, huh?

Besides, if there was even one other actual 'man' on the show, that bossy and arrogant Todd would be missing all of his front teeth and have his nose moved across his face before the first week was over.  Did they gather these dipshits just for this show, or did were they really dumb enough to give all their money to a guy who looks like an overweight billy-goat with facial gonorrhea and follow him?

The one show I watched had a 90 year old "extremely wealthy" neighbor giving them a few tips.  My thoughts were that he didn't get to be 90 years old, in what appears good health, and very wealthy by giving away all the secrets he's learned over a lifetime.  I'm sure the production crew had to warn him first or he would have shot and killed goat face on sight mistaking him for some bear/goat mutant that was coming to eat him.

Now, Deadliest Catch, I'm hopelessly hooked on that show.  I did serve as a deckhand two summers when I was home from college; but in a lot warmer climate.  Fortunately, I never got sea sick, but I saw grown men crying for their momma after only 2 days though.  You know me with my gentle touch, I wanted to cut them up and use them for bait so I didn't have to hear them whine or smell their puke anymore.  From my brief and, admittedly much milder, deckhand days, Deadliest Catch is about as real as it gets.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

i think the fat billie goat look is a sighn of a wannabe biker and i wouldn't last a day with that idiot i do alot of work for the different miners around the aera here and most wll take advice when offered to them we had one crew up here a few years ago about like that one they needed a mechanic that could work on old equipment out side on advice from a friend i went up to check them out the idiot said he wasn't paying more than 20 bucks an hour and i replied you arn't in the lower 48 anymore and you have to pay the price for some one who can work knee deep in mud and fix your old wore out equipment with out the aid of a computer i walked off the claim and never went back till it was under new ownership like these guys he went broke .


----------



## SShepherd

hey....lets quit hate'n on the goatee

I happen to have one


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

Caught another episode this week.  All I have to say is that Oregon is over flowing with guys like this.  It must be something in the water.

I think the "drama" is largely manufactured in these shows.


----------



## Av8r3400

SShepherd said:


> hey....lets quit hate'n on the goatee
> 
> I happen to have one




You probably don't look as ridiculous as this idiot...  (I hope)


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

he may look rediculous but he is an even bigger idiot and his dad sounds like he is always wineing some one should give him a quater so he can call someone that cares


----------



## Dargo

Av8r3400 said:


> You probably don't look as ridiculous as this idiot...  (I hope)



That's when he's all cleaned up for a photo shoot.  It generally looks like the nasty goat on the neighbor's billy goat that eats shit right out of the asses of the other goats and drinks their piss as they are pissing.  This Todd character's goat looks just like this nasty billy goat; color and all.  I wonder if he too....


----------



## tommu56

here is an article on Dorsey.

http://www.goldminingrealityshow.com/

tom


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

sounds like dorsey loves mr goatee to


----------



## RedRocker

I guess we're all in agreement. I don't know anything about gold mining, but these guys struck me as a bunch of dumb asses from the first episode. They plan to haul all this heavy equipment and don't even check the load ratings on the bridges they have to cross. Get up there without all the equipment they'll need. I'm sure a lot of that is staged, but they sure come across as idiots.


----------



## Snowtrac Nome

thy are idiots in the last episode i saw the land owner put one of his guys on the crew so there was a chance in he doubble tooth pick he could get some cut


----------



## snow dog

How do we know they are really in Alaska, can't it be staged.


----------



## tommu56

snow dog said:


> How do we know they are really in Alaska, can't it be staged.



Come to think of it I did see the silhouette of a lunar lander in the back ground once  

tom


----------



## snow dog

tommu56 said:


> Come to think of it I did see the silhouette of a lunar lander in the back ground once
> 
> tom


 
We all know, the Lunar lander landed in Nevada


----------



## tommu56

snow dog said:


> We all know, the Lunar lander landed in Nevada




You mean they can "try" and find gold in Nevada they might have better results!


----------



## mak2

These guys really are idiots, Gramps just tried to fire a what looked like a .22 at a griz in camp. Didnt make much difference cause it didnt fire anyway.  These guys really are dummies.


----------



## Av8r3400

Having more fun watching the "Top Gear" marathon.  For some reason, totally unexplainable to me, my wife can't stand it...  ?


----------



## RedRocker

mak2 said:


> These guys really are idiots, Gramps just tried to fire a what looked like a .22 at a griz in camp. Didnt make much difference cause it didnt fire anyway.  These guys really are dummies.



I hope he ground all the rough edges off that pistol.


----------

